

Emojli: the emoji-only network - TazeTSchnitzel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyybPvRsEuY

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Also posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7965196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7965196)

------
cdmisp
I can't think of anything worse.

